
Semantic Code Search - rainloft
https://experiments.github.com/semantic-code-search
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion on same topic (different URL):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18017656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18017656)

------
saagarjha
Not impressed with the results. Here's what I tried:

"md5 hash": It looks like we don't have great results for that search.

"create a thread": a bunch of things with "create" in their name, but nothing
related to threads.

"find largest file: It looks like we don't have great results for that search.

"execute shell command": some Kubernetes stuff?

"matrix determinant": machine learning stuff

"create a pie chart": something to do with creating vertices

------
EdiX
This is amazing. Not even their own examples work. I tried "blocks until the
server has shut down", which they suggested, and it gave me 3 results, none of
which were code blocking until the server shut down.

I'm surprised they are showcasing a feature that works this poorly and I'm not
looking forward to having github search return results that are even less
relevant to my query than they are now.

I can think of 10 features, off the top of my head, to add to github search
that would make it unambiguously better, none of them is training a deep
learning neural network to find things when I'm not sure what I'm looking for.

How about implementing ctags/cscope? How about when I click on a result
opening it in a new window by default? How about highlighting all the matches
when I open a file?

And that's not even getting into parts of github that actually matter, like
the PR review interface.

